

Google Voice Silently Loses Text Messages - evanrmurphy
http://evanrmurphy.com/google-voice-lost-text-messages

======
beforebeta
The title seems a bit ambiguous because for a second I thought Google Voice
has silently decided to discontinue the Text sending feature. On another note,
I've been using Google Voice for a long time and haven't experienced this.

